# Cooking in a heat wave



## In the Kitchen (Aug 7, 2007)

I have ideas on what to fix when the days are below 80 degrees.  But what do you fix when you first wake up and they say it is already 83 degrees?  I have this 4lb roast that I am baking right now. I will try to make this last for at least few days, if that.  Just hoping I can get it done before temp. reaches 90 outside.  They have said going past 100.  Everyone hungry and my choices are limited.  

What do you normally do when the temp. hot and has gone on for over week?  Thanks for ideas.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 7, 2007)

we grill a lot. keep the heat outdoors, and the air conditioning indoors.

it was so hot the other day here that even though it only took a few minutes to grill a few small round steaks, peppers, and a mango, i was drenched with sweat by the time i came back into the house. i just stood in front of the a.c. like a zombie, holding the plates of food until dw came by and took them to the table.

we also order take out a little more, if there's an extended heat wave. pizza, chinese, italian, and so on.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 7, 2007)

I can identify with that BT....Saturday night rather than fry fish outside on a fish cooker, I opted for inside in this cast iron pan that fits over two gas burners. Had I have cooked outside I would have been totally wet with sweat. Oh this was late afternoon in the shade too.

In the Kitchen I think you are on to something with the roast. Cook something really early or late that will last a couple of days with only minor addtional cooking needed. Say a Boston butt cooked "your way" then cold sides. Green/potato/pasta salads, slaw etc. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Katie H (Aug 7, 2007)

I've been heavily relying on my crock-pot.  Doesn't really matter whether we cook inside or outside here.  No air-conditioning.  We have to cook because the nearest takeout joints are about 30 miles away.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 7, 2007)

*No A/c?*



			
				Katie E said:
			
		

> I've been heavily relying on my crock-pot.  Doesn't really matter whether we cook inside or outside here.  No air-conditioning.  We have to cook because the nearest takeout joints are about 30 miles away.



Where do you live that you don't need air conditiong?  I limit the use of mine as I said bake in the morning.  I feel really spoiled when someone says no air conditioning.  I remember when I was young (ho ho) all we had was window fan at night but there were times when I wondered if I had slept.  The bed was wet from sweat and we just  slept in them the next night.  Bet you drink lot of water!  My brother goes in the basement when it gets too hot.  He leaves in an older home with high ceilings do you think that may have reason that his house doesn't get too hot.  I have been trying to figure this one out for years.  He says he doesn't need a/c either.  My other brother said not everyone is alike.  

Uncle Bob and Buckytom no one wants to use the grill except when I do it.  So I just work around the problem and try to be flexible with the meals.  No one likes fish or eggs so my meals are really limited.  They ta ke salads to work so they surely don't want them for supper.  

buckytom thanks your comments.  Hope everyone enjoys them as much as I do.  I just read an article that claims if you listen to music you like when you leave for work in the morning, it helps you mood entire day.  Anything that works to get me moving in the morning I'll try.  

I sure wish the hot days were over.  Especially when over 100.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 7, 2007)

I grill.  Large chicken whole center of grill, drip pan underneath, put some lemmon wedges and smashed garlic inside bird, rub outside with a seasoned salt mix, bank coals either side of grill put lid on and let it go for 1 hr to 1 1/2 hr dep on size.  almost no need to do anything more to it.  comes out juicy and tasty.  (I use a kettle grill...weber)  

Grill flank steak
grill boneless marinated pork chops or tenderloins.

Slice this meat over over a salad, serve with grilled corn or veggie kababs.  Keep it kewl keep it yummy.


----------



## YT2095 (Aug 7, 2007)

Smorgosbord type meals we do here, or maybe do a load of chicken wings or thighs, let them cool and fridge them for later.

we tend to lose our appetites anyway when it gets too hot, so prep early is good, and have lots of different things on your plate that you can just take from the fridge.


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, I work in a kitchen with poor a/c, and let me tell you, it gets plenty warm in there.  What's worse, I wear a shirt under my uniform jacket to deal with the sweat (I sweat like there's no tomorrow).

Some things I've learned:
1)  Athletic jerseys are your friend in hot weather.  I even have a pair of shorts made from the same fabric that I'll wear around the house when it gets really hot.

2)  Athletic jerseys are far cooler under a chef's coat than cotton-knit t-shirts.

3)  Drink LOTS of fluids.  Gatorade/Powerade preferred.

4)  Crock-pots and grills are your friends.  Utilize them.


----------



## Alix (Aug 7, 2007)

No A/C here either. So when we get a heat wave we are all cooking! I use the BBQ (or make Ken do it!) and we do a lot of finger food type meals. Soup and sandwich/salad, or wraps, a big plate of finger food (cheese, crackers, pickles, smoked oysters, and a fruit plate). We lose our appetites in the heat too. My other stand by is to swing by the store and pick up a rotisserie chicken and potato wedges. Their kitchen is already hot so why heat up mine?


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 7, 2007)

Like rest of you I try to prep and cook what I can early or late in the day so there's as little to do as possible around dinner time.  We actually grill less in this weather--the back of our house, where the grill is, gets the afternoon and evening sun and just bakes!  It's way too hot to be out there for long.  We've been doing a lot of salads, things that cook on the stove rather than running the oven for a long time, or things that cook quickly in the oven, like home-made pizza or very thin cuts of meat.  And as much as I don't like leftovers, they're my friend in this weather!

One of my biggest problems up till now is that by the time I'm finished making dinner, I'm too hot and icky-feeling to eat!  This past month, we bought a basic ceiling fan for our kitchen and had my FIL install it.  It's over the eating area.  We run it most of the time we're home and it seems to keep air moving a bit more.  It may not keep me cool while I cook, but it sure feels nice to sit down and have that breeze!  We also keep the curtains drawn all day--I hate not having sunlight pouring in, but it definately keeps it much cooler!


----------



## Katie H (Aug 7, 2007)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Where do you live that you don't need air conditiong?


ITK, it's not that we don't "need" air-conditioning.  We don't "have" air-conditioning.  Our three-story house was built in 1880 and has never been air-conditioned.  To have the house converted would be problematic at best and certainly expensive, so we cope as best we can until it's done.


----------



## elaine l (Aug 7, 2007)

*hot*



			
				Katie E said:
			
		

> ITK, it's not that we don't "need" air-conditioning.  We don't "have" air-conditioning.  Our three-story house was built in 1880 and has never been air-conditioned.  To have the house converted would be problematic at best and certainly expensive, so we cope as best we can until it's done.




I also live in a big old house built in 1886.  Love it but does not have a/c.  My hubby is against having anything hanging out the window so we roast.  Actually there are usually not very many unbearable days.  When there are I seem to lose my appetite.  Easy to grab foods made ahead are what work for us.


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 7, 2007)

elaine l said:
			
		

> I also live in a big old house built in 1886.  Love it but does not have a/c.  My hubby is against having anything hanging out the window so we roast.  Actually there are usually not very many unbearable days.  When there are I seem to lose my appetite.  Easy to grab foods made ahead are what work for us.



Sorry, but your hubby would have a problem with me - I can not tolerate the heat, sorry - I would have them hanging out all the windows if I didn't have central !


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 7, 2007)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> My brother goes in the basement when it gets too hot. He leaves in an older home with high ceilings do you think that may have reason that his house doesn't get too hot. I have been trying to figure this one out for years. He says he doesn't need a/c either. My other brother said not everyone is alike.



Warm air rises and cool air falls, so warmer air would be up toward the ceiling. Also, basements are insulated (surrounded by dirt), so that's why they're cooler.



			
				In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Uncle Bob and Buckytom no one wants to use the grill except when I do it. So I just work around the problem and try to be flexible with the meals. No one likes fish or eggs so my meals are really limited. They ta ke salads to work so they surely don't want them for supper.



Wow. In my house, if "no one wants to use the grill," they don't get a say in what they get for dinner - they eat what I fix or fix something else on their own 

I try to use just the stovetop, microwave, crockpot and toaster oven during the summer; the oven is rarely turned on. When I make pasta or rice, I make extra for the next night, so I don't have to cook it again, and I often plan on having leftovers that just need to be heated up.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 7, 2007)

Hot days = grilling days! 
I just got a perforated stir fry basket for my grill,
which has been well used. 

Inside, I tend to move pots to the back burners
and crank the exhaust fan up high to suck out more
steam and heat. 

Otherwise, I don't really think there is much of a change
in our menus. Basically, if I want it I cook it. Except for
chili, which is the only cold weather only food I really have.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 7, 2007)

Barb L said:
			
		

> Sorry, but your hubby would have a problem with me - I can not tolerate the heat, sorry - I would have them hanging out all the windows if I didn't have central !


 
I'm with you Miss Barb. My house is an old two story home, 11 foot ceilings, underneath big oak trees. No A/C is not an option in the South. The next 5 days will be 97-99-99-100-100 No thank you!! 10 days with no power during Katrina was pure hades!  With night time lows (?) In the high 70's to lower 80's and not a leaf stirring!  I may have to eat BBqed crackers for supper every night, but I garontee I'll be cool doing it! Two Central A/C's will see to that! 

Fun & Enjoy!!!


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 7, 2007)

I try to grill as much as possible.  Having a side burner is real nice for anything you would use your stove for.  You can also use a grill as a stove.


----------



## keltin (Aug 7, 2007)

I don’t know what they cost, but have you guys in the old houses thought about the Mitsubishi ductless AC units? The units are small, don’t sit in a window, and can cool up to three rooms. It might be a good option for picking a cool spot in the house and cooling that room with the doors shut?

It has a small outdoor hunt that connects via a small line to and indoor unit that you can mount anywhere in the room. I think these things are pretty cool (no pun intended).  

Indoor unit








Outdoor Unit


----------



## elaine l (Aug 7, 2007)

keltin said:
			
		

> I don’t know what they cost, but have you guys in the old houses thought about the Mitsubishi ductless AC units? The units are small, don’t sit in a window, and can cool up to three rooms. It might be a good option for picking a cool spot in the house and cooling that room with the doors shut?
> 
> It has a small outdoor hunt that connects via a small line to and indoor unit that you can mount anywhere in the room. I think these things are pretty cool (no pun intended).
> 
> ...




Actually we have talked about getting that type.  But in the mean time I tell him if he ever goes away for any length of time, he WILL find things hanging out the window!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 7, 2007)

I've looked at these "ductless" models, but for my purpose (to create a cool zone during emergency, extened power outages) they are pricey back up systems. A small to medium (window) room  A/C would have been heaven during Katrina!! I want get caught again.  I don't think!!

I better get a move on............


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 7, 2007)

Today's predicted temps for Culpeper, VA, were 101 with a heat index of 110.  Same is predicted for the next few days.  Even with a/c, it does dampen one's enthusiasm for cooking.

My plans for this type of weather involve as little as possible - lol!!  Lots of shrimp - which I have the market steam for me (why the heck should I cook them when the store does it for free??), which we have chilled with cocktail sauce or turned into shrimp salad & served on toasted rolls.

I also like poaching some boneless skinless chicken breasts & turning them into chicken salad with grapes & walnuts served over greens.  A nice loaf of some artisinal bread makes it a meal.

Pasta is also great, so long as the sauce is light.  No heavy meat sauces - just veggies &/or seafood.

And while I don't use a lot of processed food, a taco "kit" makes terrific ground turkey tacos with all the trimmings.  Fast & good eating.

Another hot-weather favorite?  Salmon loaf using canned salmon.  Served at room temp or chilled with tartar sauce (or hot with Hollandaise), it makes a great dinner, & the leftovers make great sandwiches.


----------



## keltin (Aug 7, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> I've looked at these "ductless" models, but for my purpose (to create a cool zone during emergency, extened power outages) they are pricey back up systems. A small to medium (window) room A/C would have been heaven during Katrina!! I want get caught again.  I don't think!!
> 
> I better get a move on............


 
I’d use a window unit too....much cheaper, but many people don’t like the look of them. I’ve lived in worse, so a window unit won’t kill me.  
 
You mention extended power outage and AC in the same sentence? Are you using a generator when the power fails?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 7, 2007)

kelton said:
			
		

> You mention extended power outage and AC in the same sentence? Are you using a generator when the power fails?


 
Yeah buddy!!!  3 of them. One(can be) tied into the house. 2 portable for smaller needs, and out building with refrigerator and freeze. Down on the bayou you have a  generator(s) before you buy a TV


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 7, 2007)

When it's really hot, we have chicken salad sandwiches like those from Jason's Deli (with pineapple and toasted almond slivers) with a good can or jar of soup, such as La Madeleine Tomato Basil and maybe a bowl of chilled fresh fruit or berries. Thankfully, if I serve at least one thing that is hot, even if it's just store bought soup, my kids think it's a yummy dinner.

As far as the A/C, I'm surprised to learn so many of you have old houses, too. When I lived in MA, we didn't have A/C but it was really only miserably hot a few weeks a year so it didn't justify the expense of trying to install it in a 100 yr. old house. Here, my house is only 85 years old and has central A/C upstairs. I guess it was too hard to try and re-wire and find places for ducting in the downstairs. Still, it was designed for Texas heat so it has wide, low overhanging eaves, lots of tall trees and a basement that stays quite cool. I've lusted over the A/C units you pictured, keltin, for my un-airconditioned kitchen, but I'd have to deal with the whole re-wiring issue. So for now, it's soup & sandwiches or cook naked in the summer!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 7, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:
			
		

> As far as the A/C, I'm surprised to learn so many of you have old houses, too. When I lived in MA, we didn't have A/C but it was really only miserably hot a few weeks a year so it didn't justify the expense of trying to install it in a 100 yr. old house. Here, my house is only 85 years old and has central A/C upstairs. I guess it was too hard to try and re-wire and find places for ducting in the downstairs. Still, it was designed for Texas heat so it has wide, low overhanging eaves, lots of tall trees and a basement that stays quite cool. I've lusted over the A/C units you pictured, keltin, for my un-airconditioned kitchen, but I'd have to deal with the whole re-wiring issue. So for now, it's soup & sandwiches or cook naked in the summer!



My house was built in 1910 and we just had central A/C put in the downstairs last summer. We have a crawl space, so all the ducting is under the house. Then we have one window unit on the staircase landing that takes care of the bedrooms upstairs. I'm so much happier now


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm with you, GotGarlic. To heck with diamonds, give me A/C any day!


----------



## Toots (Aug 7, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:
			
		

> When it's really hot, we have chicken salad sandwiches like those from Jason's Deli (with pineapple and toasted almond slivers) with a good can or jar of soup, such as La Madeleine Tomato Basil and maybe a bowl of chilled fresh fruit or berries. Thankfully, if I serve at least one thing that is hot, even if it's just store bought soup, my kids think it's a yummy dinner.


 
Oh do I LOVE Jason's Deli, it is a must stop whenever I am in the Dallas area. When we have extreme heat like we are experiencing right now, I don't feel like grilling. Its like grilling in an oven, terribly hot. I hadn't considered using the crockpot to make dinner, but I'm gonna haul that sucker out.

Someone asked the question about where you could live with no A/C - visited Boone NC last July and slept with the windows open - no humidity, breezy and cool at night. I couldn't believe how comfortable it was.


----------



## Constance (Aug 7, 2007)

Thank heavens we have an excellent cooling system. I'm taking a couple of medications that make me extra sensitive to the heat, so I don't stick my head out the door if I don't have to. 
I do remember those nights when the sheets were soaking wet with sweat, though, and the times when I was so hot by the time I got supper fixed that I didn't feel like eating it. 

Our electric rates have soared here, and I sure don't want my kitchen stove battling the AC, so I use my crock-pot and microwave a lot. Although DH likes the charcoal grill better, we do have a gas grill right outside the dining room door on a shady deck, so we can also use that.

We don't crave heavy foods in weather like this, whether we have to be out in the heat or not. We eat a lot of salads (all kinds), sandwiches, and casseroles that I can do in the microwave. If DH cooks something on the grill, he fills it up so we'll have meat for several nights. 

By the way, did you know you can make excellent garlic bread in a skillet?


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 7, 2007)

All I can say , is if we can fill our tummy's is what counts - no matter what it is !  There's always tomorrow and cooler weather on its way.


----------



## Claire (Aug 7, 2007)

I, too, live in an old home (1854); have lived here 6 years.  Most of the time our very hot weather is about a month long (a day or two here and there before then, then a good solid month -- which we are in the middle of).  We have window A/C units in the rooms where we relax; our master bedroom and the family room, and then one in the guest room.  I don't like them much (noisy and ugly), but do need to sleep at night.  The kitchen is of course the hottest room.  Retrofitting an old house with A/C is prohibitive, but those mitsubishi units look good.  Maybe when we start collecting SS to supplement our income.

But the original question.  Grilling out aside, I shorten a lot of cooking times by what I call pre-nuking.  I'll cook items in the microwave until "almost done", then finish on the stove or in the oven in minutes, although I rarely do use the oven.  Then there is the opposite.  I tend to wake early, and work in the kitchen before it gets too hot -- cook pasta for pasta salads, stuff like that; or cook things to nuke at dinner time.  I also do laundry then (as in many old homes, the downstairs bath and laundry facilities are off the kitchen).  By the heat of the day, I try to be through with my hottest jobs and sitting in front of the family room (actually, it is the back parlor, as opposed to the "formal" front parlor) window A/C unit.

Lots of fans help.

Lots of salads.  I'll never forget meeting people when I was younger ... the husbands had to have a hot, meat-and-potatoes meal every night.  Thank heaven my husband is thrilled with a salad nicoise, Greek salad, Cobb, or something of my own creation.

Near East couscous and taboule packages are very simple.  Pour hot water over them in the morning, and by dinner you have a cool, refreshing base for many hearty cool meals.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 8, 2007)

*Company*

Thanks, seems everyone does feel the same way I do about cooking when outside seems to be hotter than my oven!  All your comments sure were interesting and educational.  I am thankful to be able to ask DC people about my trivial matters.  My complaints are unanimous!

Most of you like the old homes.  Does make you appreciate what you have and what the former owners didn't have.  Remember working and having the flush box up above.  You had to pull a chain.  Anyone have one of these?  Guess since it still worked they never changed it.  Who would complain?  People used to not have indoor plumbing.  I was only too happy not to have to go outside.

Answering me about flow of air resolved the mystery about the high ceilings warm air rises and cool air falls? My brother lives in house that was a farmhouse.  Lots of big rooms and high ceilings.  I guess going in the basement till the weather changes is okay.  

cooking with no clothes on would be really risky.  Never fails the doorbell would ring if I did this.  

the topic of athletic jerseys got my attention.   Are they like polyester material?  Maybe you are on to something here.  Just be glad you know of someway to remain calm while you have to cook.

Now I don't feel so disgusted about going in the kitchen to cook.  I just will avoid the oven like everyone does.  I will just repeat over and over again.
I CAN do this.  I CAN do this I CAN and WILL do this.  

Good luck to all of you and I appreciate all your time and comments.


----------



## Constance (Aug 8, 2007)

Kitchen, I found out about the athletic jerseys when my grandson was playing football. They called it "under armour". It's some kind of new high tech fabric that wicks away the perspiration and helps cool the body.

Under Armour Heat Gear Full T-Shirt-White 0039 @ GoBros.com


----------



## Constance (Aug 8, 2007)

Just another thought on the heat wave...

No matter how hot we think it is here, think about our troops in Iraq, where the heat gets up to 120 degrees and more, and they have to wear all that combat gear.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 8, 2007)

*Reality*



			
				Constance said:
			
		

> Just another thought on the heat wave...
> 
> No matter how hot we think it is here, think about our troops in Iraq, where the heat gets up to 120 degrees and more, and they have to wear all that combat gear.



that is so true, Constance.  Those young men deserve a lot more thoughts and prayers than I allow.  It tends to really make me bitter to know that a young person has to be there at all.  I do wonder why?  The reasons given are being questioned constantly.  Who tells the truth nowadays?  This heat is only temporary, they have it  everyday.  

Ordering one shirt to try out is worth it to me.  Just to see if it makes big difference.  Thank you for suggesting this thread.  I don't get to shop in the stores much.  Only when you have someone as you do involved in sports that the light turns on.  Thanks for suggestion Constance on both accounts. I am really not ungrateful just maybe trying to think positive thoughts about life.  Not very easy.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 8, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> Just another thought on the heat wave...
> 
> No matter how hot we think it is here, think about our troops in Iraq, where the heat gets up to 120 degrees and more, and they have to wear all that combat gear.


You sure said a mouthful!  Everyone was huffin' and puffin' this morning, and exasperated about the heat.  Definitely NOT keeping that in mind.  

In this weather we cook on top the stove, and quickly, at that!  Sauteed fish fillets, pasta with fresh tomato sauce, lots and _lots_ of salads!


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 8, 2007)

ITK, my athletic jerseys are Starter jerseys (brand name), without any logos or team affiliations (I refuse to support pro sports).  They are 100% polyester, with a weave that has lots of holes in them.  Now, I don't like wearing the polyester pants that I have to wear at work, as it's not an open weave, and doesn't breathe, but the jersey breathes just fine for me, even with a linen chef's jacket over top.

I wouldn't cook in the buff at home, not because I'd be worried about someone coming to the door, but because after you've cooked bacon, in the buff, once, you'll never repeat that mistake.

And no, I've never done that.


----------



## Alix (Aug 8, 2007)

> I wouldn't cook in the buff at home, not because I'd be worried about someone coming to the door, but because after you've cooked bacon, in the buff, once, you'll never repeat that mistake.
> 
> And no, I've never done that.


 
I dunno Allen, sounds like the voice of experience to me!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 9, 2007)

*See?*

AllenOK, working as a chef in a kitchen is not easy.  Anytime someone mentions kitchen I think of stress, anxiety, frustration, sweat,etc.  All the things one should avoid in order to remain healthy.  Hearing you mention the jersys and giving me the link sure is helpful and I will take you suggestion and see how it works.  (Hope I get it before the weather changes in October) You can see my confidence in depending on others to do their job, which involves me, is gone.  Seems I can't depend on a company to fill an order as they should.  Maybe this one will prove me wrong.  Thanks AllenOK for your thoughts.

Alix, maybe you know AllenOK better than we do!  He must at least wear his jersey?


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 9, 2007)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Now I don't feel so disgusted about going in the kitchen to cook. I just will avoid the oven like everyone does. I will just repeat over and over again. I CAN do this. I CAN do this I CAN and WILL do this.
> 
> Good luck to all of you and I appreciate all your time and comments.



One other thing: I have a ceiling fan in the kitchen, and the moving air makes it much more comfortable while cooking in there than it would be otherwise. In fact, we have four ceiling fans downstairs and three upstairs.


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 9, 2007)

My mother really was a dreadful cook; she hated cooking and it showed. BUT, on really hot days, for dinner, she fixed ice cream and fresh fruit


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 9, 2007)

*Fans*



			
				GotGarlic said:
			
		

> One other thing: I have a ceiling fan in the kitchen, and the moving air makes it much more comfortable while cooking in there than it would be otherwise. In fact, we have four ceiling fans downstairs and three upstairs.



I am sure that would make difference but do you have gas or electric stove?  When I tried to move a fan in my kitchen, the gas burner would be blowing all over.  Maybe the reason is my kitchen isn't that big.

bethzring;I bet you look forward to the ice cream and fruit.  You probably like the hot weather!  What about you, do you like to cook or you feel the same way as your mother did?  Probably not else you wouldn't be interested in this site with different recipes. 

Anyway they say it won't get up past 100 today.  Let's see how good they are!  I sure haven't turned the oven on since I made a roast.  I just don't know why there aren't leftovers when I need them.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 9, 2007)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> I am sure that would make difference but do you have gas or electric stove? When I tried to move a fan in my kitchen, the gas burner would be blowing all over. Maybe the reason is my kitchen isn't that big.



I have a gas stove and the fan is fairly close to it, but if the fan is on medium or low, I don't have a problem with the burner blowing around. Usually the breeze is worse when the window over the sink is open


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 9, 2007)

I forgot to mention, that there are some nice shirts available that have the "cool-weave" type cloth as panels, on part of the back, and under the arms.  They have a collar, and usually a logo of some kind on the front.  I've seen the golf pros at work wear them.  They would look a little more "professional", especially if they're outdoors.

Alix, no, that isn't the voice of experience talking, but the voice of experience from watching a few crudely humorous TV shows   Besides, I'm to "furry" to cook without a shirt on, much less without anything else.

Putting a fan into a kitchen does set up air currents that will play havoc with gas stoves.  Heck, when I went to college, the pastry kitchen (with as much floor-space as the average home) had a huge exhaust fan, and that would set up an air current that created a hot spot on one side of a pot used to make peanut brittle.  The baking instructor (who made the candy) would always turn off the exhaust fan so he could make 100 lbs of the candy.  One of the students I studied with couldn't tolerate not having an exhaust fan on (this was in December, to boot), and ended up skipping the rest of the class.

Personally, I've learned to live with the heat.  Stay away from caffeine, alcohol (shouldn't be drinking at work anyways), drink lots of water or Gatorade, etc.  I wear a jersey under my work jacket, and have noticed that I feel much cooler than if I was wearing a cotton knit t-shirt under the jacket.

Yes, it's stressful.  Timing, tickets coming in, the expo asking questions and wanting answers right then, other cooks saying what they have available, or how long for a particular item, and I have to answer back to them as well.  You have to be able to calculate times in your head, etc.  Luckily, we have a well-trained crew at night, so we don't have many screw-ups, and when we do have one, we get it fixed in a hurry, no arguing or fighting, just get it done.

Another trick I've seen cooks do, is take a quart-sized ziplock baggie, fill it with ice, and wrap it up in a large towel, then drape the towel over they're neck.  I've also seen a product, usually made out of a hankerchief, with some sort of gel inside, that you keep cold, and wrap around your neck when it starts to get hot.  I've also seen cooks just dump a glass of water over their head.

Heat exhaustion and heat stroke are on my mind big time these days.  As many of you know, there is a major heat wave with high humidity affecting most of the eastern part of the country.  I work in a hot kitchen.  There is a big PGA tourney at a different country club here in Tulsa this week (Tiger is here!).  The news has been going on and on about the dangers of high heat and high humidity.  I believe EMS treated 9 folks for heat exhaustion at the tourney on Monday, and 18 folks Tuesday.  I haven't seen the news about how many folks were treated Wednesday.  Monday, a railroad worker died from heat stroke in southern OK.  When EMS got to him, his core body temp was 108.

Heat like this isn't anything to laugh at, folks.  Stay hydrated, stay cool.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 9, 2007)

AllenOK said:
			
		

> I've also seen a product, usually made out of a hankerchief, with some sort of gel inside, that you keep cold, and wrap around your neck when it starts to get hot.


This is a great product. My MIL gave me one when I took up golf. It's amazing how it keeps you cool and comfortable, even in extreme heat. I used it when the place where I work ran a golf tournament as a fundraiser and on the appointed day, the temp was 98 or 99 with a heat index of around 110. You soak it in water and the gel balls inside soak up the water; then you put it in the freezer. When frozen, wrap it around your neck like a neckerchief.

I read once that one thing it does is cool the carotid artery which takes blood to the brain, thereby cooling the brain. Cool


----------



## keltin (Aug 9, 2007)

AllenOK said:
			
		

> I've also seen a product, usually made out of a hankerchief, with some sort of gel inside, that you keep cold, and wrap around your neck when it starts to get hot.


 
Wow, I’ve never heard of the cool neck wraps. What a cool idea and many different variations to choose from.

One here.

Another one.

Yet another one.

Although that last one looks a bit restrictive for my tastes. To much like a dog collar!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 9, 2007)

I had forgotten about the gel neck wraps. I made a lot of them when my sons were fencing, often in un-airconditioned venues. You can buy the gel in bulk then sew it into a purchased bandana or any tightly woven fabric. They were great. I made sure we kept a lot of them in an ice chest so that the boys could change them out whenever they lost their chill. I think I'll drag them out for my kitchen. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 9, 2007)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> bethzring;I bet you look forward to the ice cream and fruit. You probably like the hot weather! What about you, do you like to cook or you feel the same way as your mother did? Probably not else you wouldn't be interested in this site with different recipes.


 
  I sure did look forward to the ice cream meal as a kid, Mom couldn't mess that one up..

All three of us kids have an above interest in food and cooking, we all love to garden and cook.  I started cooking the day I left home at 17


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 9, 2007)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> I sure did look forward to the ice cream meal as a kid, Mom couldn't mess that one up..
> 
> All three of us kids have an above interest in food and cooking, we all love to garden and cook.  I started cooking the day I left home at 17


 My mom was a horrible cook so I lived on peanut butter sandwiches, which I still love. I got married at 15 and my poor husband was pretty shocked at the idea of peanut butter and a glass of milk being a complete meal!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 9, 2007)

*Great!*

Thanks for all the input about the different ways to accept the heat and keep cool.  The fan in the kitchen sounds like something I would like to try but as I said the fan I had on the floor made the gas burner blow all over.  If it were up above I don't know how it would work. 

Allen you have such good ideas about being able to work in a confined area.  I am sure you HAVE to get along when others are counting on you to do your part.  I imagine you can eat something they fix if you want to can't you?  The gel packs are something to try also.  I just wonder how Tiger does it in this heat?  You think playing a sport like golf takes his mind off the sweat?  I am sure he sweats.  

I am sure thankful you all are interested in helping each other.  It sure has helped me as I said before.  My mom never did give us ice cream but she made plenty of corn bread and gravy for us to eat.  I do remember she made us eat soup when it was hot too.  She knew how to cook without a recipe.  

I don't even know what the temp is right now, only hear the air conditioner not ever stopping.  I hold my breath when it does stop until it goes back on again.  Paranoid!


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 10, 2007)

Heat Wave=Ice Cold beer or margarita, good corn chips, a variety of salsas, guacamole and some steamed shrimp. that is all we have done the past 3 nights, and I am NOT complaining!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 10, 2007)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Heat Wave=Ice Cold beer or margarita, good corn chips, a variety of salsas, guacamole and some steamed shrimp. that is all we have done the past 3 nights, and I am NOT complaining!



That sounds like a great menu. All I need is some corn chips and we're good to go for dinner tonight.


----------



## PytnPlace (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh, I can't imagine living w/out AC.  Love the heat but this heat wave is way too much to grin and bear in IMO.  Anyway, I pretty much lose my appetite for hot food when the heat and humidity reach this level.  I've been making sandwiches, eating cereal and fruit etc.  The grill is way too hot to stand in front of!   I'm trying not to complain cuz old man winter will be here soon enough!!


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 10, 2007)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Allen you have such good ideas about being able to work in a confined area.  I am sure you HAVE to get along when others are counting on you to do your part.  I imagine you can eat something they fix if you want to can't you?  The gel packs are something to try also.  I just wonder how Tiger does it in this heat?  You think playing a sport like golf takes his mind off the sweat?  I am sure he sweats.



We all pretty much get along as it is, so teamwork is a good thing.  I've worked with folks I had a personality conflict with, and that is always a tough thing.

We have a basic, unspoken rule in restaurants.  Cooks don't cook for other cooks.  We get free meals, but not everything is considered "fair game".  Steaks, seafood, etc., are "off-limits", unless you're management.

Usually, if there's a buffet coming back, it's the de facto employee meal.  

I just saw a newspaper article yesterday that stated Mr. Woods does 3 - 5 two-hour workouts a week, not counting rounds of golf.  That's explains his physique.  I'm sure Mr. Woods handles the heat just like everybody else does.  Frequent bottles of water and/or sports drink, and a few stops to a misting fan, with pit stops in an air-conditioned room every now and then.

One of the news broadcasts earlier this week mentioned that of the 5 previous PGA Major tourneys this club has hosted, 3 have been on the hottest 5 tourneys in PGA history.  This one will make #4 out of 6.

This "Omega-blocking pattern", a ridge of high-pressure air the diverts the jet stream up north, and prevents t-storms from forming, is our standard weather pattern for summer here in OK.  I'm used to it.  Pretty much day after day of hot, humid, no rain, little clouds, etc.  The weather pattern will probably change sometime in late September or early October.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 10, 2007)

*Complaining!*



			
				PytnPlace said:
			
		

> Oh, I can't imagine living w/out AC.  Love the heat but this heat wave is way too much to grin and bear in IMO.  Anyway, I pretty much lose my appetite for hot food when the heat and humidity reach this level.  I've been making sandwiches, eating cereal and fruit etc.  The grill is way too hot to stand in front of!   I'm trying not to complain cuz old man winter will be here soon enough!!



PytnPlace- since you brought it up about winter, you reminded me of something I wanted to ignore right now.  Well, yesterday the gas company sent me a bill telling me my 'budget billing' amount will increase to $56 more every month beginning next month.  My brothers is  supposed to be over $100.  I really don't understand how they can figure this out cause she said had increase just  this month on cost and hard winter last year figured in to calculations.  So if anything will make me feel more 'hot' is to receive a bill that is going to be higher.  If only I could conserve the heat in the house for the winter.  People invent things all the time don't you think it should be simple to do? 

We have been doing pretty well without the oven so far.  Using the microwave more.  I haven't gotten to the point to serve ice cream.  I just wonder what the family would think?  One thing for sure our memories of the past come back when we are going through something we don't like.  

AllenOK thanks for your recommendations on the shirts.  I will let you know how they are.


----------



## keltin (Aug 10, 2007)

This thread has had me thinking of inventing something. For those in an old house, do you have a fireplace? Imagine an invention of sorts that would mount to the fireplace so that you could put a window unit in the fireplace. The exhaust (hot air) would be blown into the fireplace and out the chimney while the cold air was pushed into the room......and all of it done without having a unit hang in a window thus it's never seen and doesn’t detract from the aesthetics of your home. 

It would be easily mounted and easily removed so that you could take it out for winter and store it in the garage, basement, etc.

Interesting concept. Surely there is a way to do this.......and get rich doing it!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 10, 2007)

keltin said:
			
		

> This thread has had me thinking of inventing something. For those in an old house, do you have a fireplace? Imagine an invention of sorts that would mount to the fireplace so that you could put a window unit in the fireplace. The exhaust (hot air) would be blown into the fireplace and out the chimney while the cold air was pushed into the room......and all of it done without having a unit hang in a window thus it's never seen and doesn’t detract from the aesthetics of your home.
> 
> It would be easily mounted and easily removed so that you could take it out for winter and store it in the garage, basement, etc.
> 
> Interesting concept. Surely there is a way to do this.......and get rich doing it!


Oooooh, sign me up! That's a great idea! Could you adapt a purchased window unit to create a prototype?


----------



## Claire (Aug 10, 2007)

Keltin, I live in a town where something like 85% of the homes are over 100 years old (for those of you in Europe, I know you think, "Big Deal", but in even older cities in the US most people have moved to the 'burbs and the old buildings are businesses or homes for the wealthy).  MANY people do not like to use their old fireplaces (sometimes they can be expensive to retrofit for safety).  Anyway, the fireplaces and old stove chimneys are often used as part of the air conditioning ductwork.  Your idea sounds more interesting.  I hate the looks of the window A/C units, but cannot live without them and could never afford to retrofit central A/C.

I, too, have a ceiling fan in my kitchen; however, I have an electric stove.  I wouldn't trade the combination for anything.  yes, I know that gas is "better" for more professional results.  Much as I love to cook, when I want professional results I guess I'll go to an air conditioned restaurant and let someone else sweat!!!  When I had gas stoves, even with central air sometimes the air conditioner couldn't keep up and keep the kitchen comfortable (they put out a lot more BTUs to begin with, and more of the heat goes into the air, whereas with my flat top electric, most of the heat goes straight into the pot).  So the combination works for me, especially since my house is so old it has no exhaust fan.  The ceiling fan is a lifesaver (plus a regular one placed in the window, facing out, for dishes that smoke).


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Claire said:
			
		

> Keltin, I live in a town where something like 85% of the homes are over 100 years old (for those of you in Europe, I know you think, "Big Deal", but in even older cities in the US most people have moved to the 'burbs and the old buildings are businesses or homes for the wealthy).  MANY people do not like to use their old fireplaces (sometimes they can be expensive to retrofit for safety).  Anyway, the fireplaces and old stove chimneys are often used as part of the air conditioning ductwork.  Your idea sounds more interesting.  I hate the looks of the window A/C units, but cannot live without them and could never afford to retrofit central A/C.
> 
> I, too, have a ceiling fan in my kitchen; however, I have an electric stove.  I wouldn't trade the combination for anything.  yes, I know that gas is "better" for more professional results.  Much as I love to cook, when I want professional results I guess I'll go to an air conditioned restaurant and let someone else sweat!!!  When I had gas stoves, even with central air sometimes the air conditioner couldn't keep up and keep the kitchen comfortable (they put out a lot more BTUs to begin with, and more of the heat goes into the air, whereas with my flat top electric, most of the heat goes straight into the pot).  So the combination works for me, especially since my house is so old it has no exhaust fan.  The ceiling fan is a lifesaver (plus a regular one placed in the window, facing out, for dishes that smoke).


You're right Claire, I don't use my fireplace because I'm afraid of chimney fires and it really doesn't put out much heat for this big old house. So to fit it with a portable a/c system would give it a new purpose - I love that!

I have a gas stove here and even the vent hood on high makes the gas flame go wild. Ditto with a small table fan if it's anywhere near the stove. I have a little house at the coast that only has one window unit but I have ceiling fans in every room in the house, including the kitchen. Even in the dog days of summer, it's great in the kitchen with the ceiling fan! But like you, I have an electric stove there. I wish I could put a ceiling fan in my kitchen here because I'd sure use the kitchen a little more in the summer!


----------



## carolelaine (Aug 10, 2007)

It has been over 100 here all week and is supposed to be that next week too.  I am sorry for anyone without AC right now.  I have been having salads, and grilled things.  Because I have so much canning to do right now, the kitchen (with gas burners) is hot enough (the AC can't keep up) without turning on the oven.  I have also done a few crock pot things without it making it too much worse.  I do not like winter, but this has been a rough summer in my area.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 10, 2007)

*Shopping*

Had to go to the store for my brother who is disabled.  All the people there were so happy to be out of the house claiming this heat is just like in the winter, don't want to go out.  They told me they got tired of looking at one another and not knowing what was happening around them.  So strange the way the weather affects the mood of people.

My other brother has old home and he is the one who goes into the basement.  He has air conditioner we had when I first got married.  The thing need freon or something cause it is only blowing air around.  He claims it works.  I know he is starting to get affected by the heat but do you think he will admit it?  No, he said we used to get along without it when we were young.  We even went to the park to sleep too.  I sure wouldn't go there today to sleep much less walk around.  I know society has changed and I am thankful to have had experience I did.  Everyone thinks I don't know what I am talking about when I tell them this.  Of course, most of the people I went to the park with are gone.  

As someone commented before heat supposed to be here for most of next week too.  This does give one cause to think about not using the oven.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 12, 2007)

*Shopping Again*

There were none of the 'regulars' at the store today.  They must be eating out or eating out of the microwave.  Still the prices are not any cheaper when people don't shop.  I normally have to go to store at least twice week.  Once for disabled brother the other for my family.  I do not want to resort to frozen prepared food if I can help it.  someone suggested brats with slaw after I grill them.  Giving it a try. 

Can't believe the wine department.  Most of the regular ones are almost  depleted.  ARe people drinking more rat her  than eating?  

Not only are you alone when you drive seems people don't want to waste their energy moving to talk to you.  I t ry to wear as loose clothing as I can.  There are some clothes especially for this kind of weather but I have to wash them sometime.  Some of the gals asked me if I was wearing underwear in this weather?  I don't know if they wanted to see my expression or if they were serious.  I sure don't wear pantyhose in this heat.  

don't even want the dog to go out.

Hope we survive!  One thing catching up on tv shows.  ****'s Kitchen is really good.  Winner tomorrow night, I think.


----------



## DaniaBchGirl (Aug 12, 2007)

The hotter it gets....the less appetite I have.   I really cant stomach a heavy full blown cooked meal in the heat.  I stick to light, cold foods or something quick that only requires one pan or pot and a short cooking time or I use the grill outside.   

I might get in the mood to dirty up alot of pots and pans once every week or two.... so I just crank the A/C and turn on a small fan that I have on the kitchen counter, turn on cieling fans....and open a couple windows to blow out the heat for about 30 minutes to an hour.  

Wear less clothes, take a dip in the pool, or take a cool shower. Drink a few ""COOL BEVERAGES"".....LOL!!!


----------

